# how to dispose of lye solution???



## annastasia76 (Jan 15, 2011)

I accidentally used water from my sink to make my first lye solution and realized it about half way through it cooling down.  so how do I dispose of it.  I can't dump it down the sink because we have a septic.  should I neutralize it by mixing it with a bunch of vinegar, if so how much.  I have 3oz mixed into 8.5oz water.  Or if I burry it in a hole, will it neutralize itself over time (we have 7 acers so I'm not worried about it being dug up anytime soon)

I just havn't found any info online about disposing of lye other than dumping it down the drain and running alot of water.


----------



## pixybratt (Jan 15, 2011)

I really think you can use it to make soap.

Other than that I've read borax or vinegar works but have not tried either myself.


----------



## bombus (Jan 15, 2011)

Hi annastasia-
I also have a septic system, and try not to put anything down that might be a problem. 
When I have a lye solution that I have to dispose of, I use cheap vegetable oil- pour it in, 
stick blend it, and when it traces, pour it in my plastic-lined kitchen trash container. It solidifies 
in there & goes out of my life that way. Just use the amount you need to trace, so it is not liquid. Works well!


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Jan 15, 2011)

Just use it to make soap. Nothing horrible will happen.


----------



## turbo (Jan 16, 2011)

I also am on a septic system.  It can be dumped down the drain.  It is nothing more than a drain cleaner.  Actually making soap to unclog the pipes.  To nuetralize with vinager is not a bad idea.  Add a touch of tumeric to the lye solution it should turn red.  Add vinager till it turns yellow ph 8.6 .  Add little more and dump


----------

